# fbsplash com 1080x1920

## axelbest

Estou tentando fazer o fbsplash funcionar no meu sistema, mas apenas um tema possui resolução 1920x1080 emerge_world). Ele funciona perfeitamente, mas eu simplesmente não gostei dele, então tentei modificar o padrão natural_gentoo para essa resolução.

Para isso, com o gimp editei a imagem de maior resolução 1920x1200 e redimensionei para 1920x1080, salvando o arquivos com os nomes modificados na pasta /etc/splash/natural_gentoo/images

Editei o arquivo 1920x1080.cgf como abaixo

```
 ###

# Configuration for resolution 1920 x 1080

###

bgcolor=0

tx=20

ty=20

tw=1880

th=1835

text_x=15

text_y=1012

text_size=14

text_color=0x666666

pic=/etc/splash/natural-gentoo/images/verbose-1920x1080.jpg

silentpic=/etc/splash/natural-gentoo/images/silent-1920x1080.jpg

# progress bar

box silent noover    0 1040 1919 1045 #000000

box silent inter     0 1041    0 1044 #ff7d29

box silent           0 1041 1919 1044 #ff7d29

# border of the progress bar

box silent           0 1040 1919 1040 #595959

box silent           0 1045 1919 1045 #595959

box silent           0 1040    0 1045 #595959

box silent        1919 1040 1919 1045 #595959

# box

box noover          10   10 1910 1015 #161616ff

box                 10   10   10 1015 #595959

box                 10   10 1910   10 #595959

box                 10 1015 1910 1015 #595959

box               1910   10 1910 1015 #595959
```

Mas ao aplicar o comando

```
#splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1

Failed to load image /etc/splash/natural-gentoo/images/verbose-1920x1080.jpg.

Failed to load image /etc/splash/natural-gentoo/images/silent-1920x1080.jpg.

FBIOCONDECOR_SETCFG failed, error code 22.

FBIOCONDECOR_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.
```

Onde está o erro?

----------

